# Not a bad view



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Took this on my iPhone coming across London Bridge this morning. Not the worlds best photo but quite an impressive view at 7.30 this morning. :thumb:


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

Very nice indeed !


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Cool.


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

Looks like smoke in the big smoke


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Was bloody freezing at the time though!! haha


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Those contrails almost look like smoke from the old chimneys. Ghosts of london's industrial past maybe?!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks very pretty


----------



## Toomer (Nov 6, 2010)

Great shot!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Very nice image


----------



## zimzimmer (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow. If I'd taken that I would be so pleased I would print it and frame it. Very impressive indeed.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

With all the trails in the sky, and the smoke from below, it could possibly look like a disaster movie

Nice pic :thumb:


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

My favourite view of London is from there looking left at st Paul's and farringdon. Lovely shot


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2012)

great picture


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Makes me wish I'd had my proper camera as that was only taken with my iPhone but was certainly a cracking view.


----------

